# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Help!!!! Já faltou mais para virar tartarugueira de 400L

## Paulo Gordinho

Olá Pessoal 

Estou mesmo desesperado com isto. Tenho tudo cheio de algas (relvado melhor que o de muitos estadios) e morre quase tudo que tento colocar lá dentro (1 gobby, 2 camarões, turbos, 1 hepatus)... Já nem tenho coragem de tentar colocar mais nada. Aqui vai o setup para ver se conseguem descobrir o problema...

Data de montagem: Nov 2006
Aqua: 150(C) x 60 (A)x 45 (L) cm
Volume: 400 litros
Sump: Antigo aqua de 350L dividido em refugio e sump
Escumador: 2 DIY 
RV: +/- 15 kg
RM: +/- 40 kg
Substrato: 4 a 6 cm (No refugio tem cerca de 10cm)
Aquecimento: 2 x 300W 
Iluminação: 2 x HQI 150w (14.000K) + 2 actinias + 1 DayLight  
Circulação: 2 Koralias 4 (4600 l/h) + 1 Dymax (2500 l/h) para agitação de superficie
Circulação desactivada: 1 Sicce 9000 em closed loop (pouca circulação e muito barulho)
Bomba de retorno: Dymax 2500

Parametros: 
Calcio: 440ppm
Nitratos: < 5ppm
dKh: 8
Fosfatos: 0
Temp: 25ºC
PH: +/- 8.2 (teste não tem resolução e tenho o digital descalibrado)
Sal: 1.024

Peixe:

2 palhaços
2 dozelas
1 nao sei que (ver na foto)


Mudo cerca de 80l de 15 em 15 dias, isto é, mudava antes de desesperar com a coisa.... Agora estou a deixar crescer a relva  :yb663:  

Já esteve cheio de alga a algum tempo, mas escovei a rocha toda para limpar. Volta sempre a crescer com uma velocidade incrivel. Em 15 dias fica com 5cm de comprimento.

Alguem me diz o que fazer?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo  :Olá: 

Que tipo de agua tens usado? (quer na reposição, quer nas TPA's)

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Actualmente osmose nas reposições, mas antes usava agua da torneira não tratada depois de repousar por 1 dia. As TPAs são com agua natural.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Existe confiança no local de colecta de agua?

A rocha era nova ou compraste já de outro aquario?

----------


## David Lemos

O melhor seria verificares os parametros da agua da torneira.... é sempre o risco que se corre ao fazer essas reposiçoes. Ao preços que estao os sistemas de osmose, se calhar perdes te mais em vivos! Investir no material é muito importante.
A quanto tempo tens a osmose?



PS: digo isso e nao tenho osmose.... :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

O local da recolha da agua... bem,é a entrada da barra, e vou apanha sempre com a maré a encher, que vem do mar alto. Não tem fontes de poluição perto, mas na realidade não tenho quaisquer medições da qualidade.

A rocha veio da loja. Penso que é de confiança.

Ja pensei em fazer as TPAs com agua de osmose + sal, mas desperdiçar 240l por cada 80 de TPA.... 

David, as osmoses estão mesmo baratas, nem vale mesmo a pena arriscar.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Talvez seja excesso de alimento. também me parece que a circulação é pouca.Pode também depender do lay out, seria interressante colocares uma foto com a vista geral do áqua.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi paulo
seria bom se fizesses testes á agua das tpa`s , e por norma recolher agua ao pé das barras nao costuma ter bons resultados mas só com testes é que sabemos.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Joao, não coloquei uma foto do layout porque até tenho vergonha do estado da coisa...  :yb620:  Mas aqui vai. 

Com a configuração actual de circulação nao me parece ter pontos mortos, mas de qq maneira a alga aparece com mais força em frente á saida das bombas... Também já pensei nisso, por isso substitui o closed loop de 8300 l/h por koralias 4. Actualmente tenho cerca de 12.000 l/h em 400l, já um bocado acima do normal. Comparando com outros aquas em funcionamento diria que tenho pelo menos a mesma circulação, mas provavelmente mais que o habitual.

O excesso de alimento, pode ser a razão claro, mas dou muito pouca comida, pelo que sendo esse o caso só se vier com a agua das TPAs. Andei uns tempos a fazer TPAs com agua de osmose, mas os resultados nao foram muito encorajadores. Não notei qualquer melhoria na velocidade de crescimento das algas (tambem só fiz 3x80l de TPA com osmose em 15 dias)

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Paulo,
Uma pergunta,qual o ciclo de iluminação que estás a fazer?o aqua recebe alguma luz solar directa?tens colocado algum aditivo no aqua?
Estás a pingar Kalwasser?se não começa já.
É realmente um pouco estranho teres um crescimento de algas filamentosas desses,tendo os fosfatos a zero e fazendo as reposições com agua de osmose. :Admirado:  
De qq maneira vou dár algumas ideias(se os colegas mais exprientes não concordarem digam :SbSourire2:  ),voltava a dár um limpeza na rocha pra "tirar o maior" e pra já como ainda não tens corais,eu punha isso ás escuras durante alguns dias e só acendia as luzes o tempo necessario para alimentar os peixes e com o minimo de alimento(tenta no entanto ter alguma luz na sala onde está o aqua,para que a obscuridade não seja total).
TPAs com fartura,mas atenção,passava a fazer a colecta de agua noutro sitio,afinal se a coisa não está a correr bem,convem mudar de habitos. :SbOk3:  
Voltava a ligar o close loop,pois ao contrario do que pensas não tens nem de perto nem de longe circulação a mais. :yb668:  
Acima de tudo não desistas,vai dando conta dessas evoluções que por certo todos estaremos a torçer por ti. :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  


PS-duas notas,o escumador é(na minha opinião)a péça mais importante de um aqua marinho e ao dizeres que tens 2 DIY...bem póde ser daqueles casos em que 2 não fazem um,se é que me estás a entender?... :yb665:  
Outra coisa que me chamou a atenção,a bomba de retorno parece-me muito fraquinha,repara que a circulação do retorno é muito importante para que leve constantemente a agua escumada ao aqua e a por escumar ao escumador,eu aumentava sem duvida esse caudal de retorno. :Admirado: 

PS2-Esse peixe que ai tens é um Canthigaster valentini http://www.edge-of-reef.com/tetraodo...alentinien.htm e eu "corria" com ele dai pra fóra,alem de ser venenoso,não é reef-safe,mesmo que não tenhas corais,camarões,ermitas etc...vão "á viola".

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Bom dia Luis,

Tenho a iluminação ligada 8 horas. O aqua está num sitio onde quase nao apanha nenhuma luz natural. Na agua de reposição coloco hidroxido de calcio (1 colher de cafe em cada 5l).

Quanto ao escumador, um deles tira montes de lixo, o outro nada porque estão com regulações diferentes. Numa altura tira um, mas quando este não está a tirar, normalmente tira o outro.

Quanto achas que devia ser a bomba de retorno? É que 1 dos escumadores está a receber directamente do aqua, por isso aumentando a reposição, aumento tb o fluxo no escumador. Tenho pensado se nao seria melhor ter uma bomba a alimentar o escumador em vez de aproveitar a queda do aqua. 

O normal para reposição seria uma Eheim 1260, que dá 2500 l/h, o mesmo que estou a usar e a altura deve ser de cerca de 1m. Vou tentar duplicar a reposição com o material que tenho para ver o resultado. 

Tb vou seguir a tua sugestão de limpar o maior e desligar as luzes durante uns dias, juntamente com umas TPAs valentes e ligar o closed loop (o barulho é que é pior).

Obrigado pelas dicas

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Bom dia Luis,
> 
> Tenho a iluminação ligada 8 horas. O aqua está num sitio onde quase nao apanha nenhuma luz natural. Na agua de reposição coloco hidroxido de calcio (1 colher de cafe em cada 5l).
> 
> Quanto ao escumador, um deles tira montes de lixo, o outro nada porque estão com regulações diferentes. Numa altura tira um, mas quando este não está a tirar, normalmente tira o outro.
> 
> Quanto achas que devia ser a bomba de retorno? É que 1 dos escumadores está a receber directamente do aqua, por isso aumentando a reposição, aumento tb o fluxo no escumador. Tenho pensado se nao seria melhor ter uma bomba a alimentar o escumador em vez de aproveitar a queda do aqua. 
> 
> O normal para reposição seria uma Eheim 1260, que dá 2500 l/h, o mesmo que estou a usar e a altura deve ser de cerca de 1m. Vou tentar duplicar a reposição com o material que tenho para ver o resultado. 
> ...


Paulo,em condições normais(o que agora infelizmente não é o caso),se não tens reactor o melhor é pingar kalk no periodo nocturno.
Eu pessoalmente não me agrada nada essa coisa de ter dois escumadores :yb668:  ,prefiro só ter um,mas uma coisa "a serio",quanto a alimentar o escumador por gravidade,não vejo nenhum problema eu vou fazer o mesmo,a electricidade está cara. :SbRiche:   :Prabaixo:  
Quanto á bomba de retorno,posso-te dizer que no meu de 520lt vou colocar uma de 6500lt/h,por isso tira as tuas conclusões. :Admirado:  
Quanto ao close loop,tenta ver se não há alguma coisa que esteja a causar todo esse barulho(o que é muito barulho pra uns é insignificante pra outros :Admirado:  )se realmente fôr mesmo muito incomodo,investe em mais uma bomba de circulação interna(ultimamente têm aparecido umas coisas porreiras nos particulares).
Eu pessoalmente acho que não há nada como umas boas bombas de caudal variavel,ligadas a controlador para circulação interna e segundo o que tenho ouvido têm aparecido no mercado algumas coisas a preços muito agradaveis.
Paulo faço votos pra que tudo se resolva. :SbOk3:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Paulo, penso que os níveis de PO4 estão as alturas.

Na minha opinião, penso que a altura do areão está muito baixa também, aumentaria para cerca de 10 cm.

Na zona onde colectas a água, existe algum rio que despeja água doce?
Se a resposta for positiva mude de zona de colecta pois o problema estará lá.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O local da recolha da agua... bem,é a entrada da barra, e vou apanha sempre com a maré a encher, que vem do mar alto. Não tem fontes de poluição perto, mas na realidade não tenho quaisquer medições da qualidade.


Boa tarde Paulo
Neste momento estou em Aveiro Sul e conheço minimamente e região, pelo que sugeria que colocasses imagens de satélite da zona onde recolhes para se poder avaliar melhor o impacto que as águas da ria de Aveiro e do porto de mar têm na entrada da barra de que tenho neste momento uma imagem mental e se não estou em erro não fica muito longe da doca de descarga de minérios, penso que aí uns 6 Km ou nem isso. Seja como for toda esta zona de Aveiro é fortemente influenciada pela ria de Aveiro, a foz do rio Vouga e sobretudo pelo porto da marinha mercante, pescas, terminal de combustíveis, efluentes da cidade bem como das salinas perto do Fórum, os braços de ria como o que fica ao lado do fórum e onde se vê as teiinhas a nadar junto as saídas de efluentes da cidade, mas não quero fazer conjecturas sem primeiro ver imagens, ora como tu conheces o local, seguramente o identificarás melhor e mais depressa do que eu que quando muito poderei dar hipóteses. Mas que eu saiba a entrada da Barra fica entre S. Jacinto e Aveiro, ora essa zona se não me engano é a "porta" entrada para o porto de Aveiro e uma das primeiras docas é de pesca e a seguir de minerio, e depois de combustíveis, etc, seja como for o que entra também sai e dado ser uma zona fortemente povoada, mais a ria, o porto de mar, possivelmente a agua terá uma carga orgânica acima do desejável.




> A rocha veio da loja. Penso que é de confiança.


 Pelas imagens e pela descrição, 15kg de RV contra 40 de RM, deveria antes ser o contrário, para o sistema ter mais suporte de depuração biológica. Procura inverter esta situação e substitui para da RM por RV.




> Ja pensei em fazer as TPAs com agua de osmose + sal, mas desperdiçar 240l por cada 80 de TPA....


 Se calhar neste momento e em face da situação, não será um desperdício mas sim um ganho.

Vou tentar analisar imagens de satélite da zona em causa a partir do quartel ou antigo quartel até à barra para ver se chego a alguma conclusão e te posso ajudar mais.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Indo por partes:

Agua Tpa´s:
Paulo, a agua nessas zonas não costuma ser de qualidade, ainda á pouco tempo um amigo meu que tambem colectava água junto a uma barra a algum tempo queixava-se de alguns problemas no aquario, fui com ele até ao local e nem foram precisos testes  :Smile: . Deixou de usar aquela agua e passado algum tempo o aquario começa a apresentar melhorias notórias, isto independentemente das marés, até porque havendo poluição, o que varia é a concentração de poluentes, nada mais.

Circulação e Retorno:
Acho a circulação e o retorno mais que suficientes. A circulação poderia ser aumentada, mas tal só se justifica se quiseres mantêr SPS em quantidade relativa.
Em relação ao crescimento de algas proximo das bombas, o motivo para esse facto é que as fortes correntes trazem mais alimento ás algas do que em zonas com menos circulação.

Fosfatos / nitratos / silicatos
O facto de teres os valores a zero, não quer dizer que estes elementos não existam no aquario. Estes valores podem estar a zero porque as algas os consomem rapidamente no seu crescimento. Tens que contar tambem com os fosfatos inorganicos.
Em relação á agua da torneira dependerá muito das zonas,compra um medidor TDS para te aperceberes melhor da qualidade da tua agua de rede.
Eu utilizo á muito tempo água da torneira + anti-cloro e nao tenho algas nos meus aquarios (nem mesmo na mudança de aquario).

Iluminação
De certeza que o teu problema não passará por aqui, a não ser que estejas a utilizar lampadas muito velhas. A luz natural nada tem a vêr com a presença ou não de algas, nem as fumenta de forma alguma.


Medidas a tomar :
- Mudança imediata do local de recolha de água, aqui no forum encontrarás com certeza informação do melhor sitio para a recolheres sem problema.
- Redução para o minimo na alimentação
- Colocação de resinas anti-fosfatos na sump e carvão activo
- Adquirir um escumador a sério (partindo do principio que esses DIY não serão grande coisa) - coloca fotos por favor.
- Aumento do substrato para 10-12 cm
- Limpar e escovar bem a rocha viva num recipiente á parte do aquario.
- Promover o crescimento de coralina com o aumento do kH ( a coralina colonizando a rocha, impedirá outras algas de o fazer) com a utilização de kalk e respectivo reactor - mesmo que tenhas que forçar com ventoinhas o aumento de evaporação. A kalk irá tambem ajudar a precipitar fosfatos.
Relembro tambem que as algas tem mais dificuldades de desenvolvimento em aquarios com pH mais elevado (8,3 - 8,4)
-

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

> Tens que contar tambem com os fosfatos inorganicos.
> -


Boas Gil, acho que querias dizer fosfatos "orgânicos" correcto??

Lembrando que a maior parte dos testes de fosfatos não detecta fosfatos orgânicos..... :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:

----------


## Gil Miguel

FOi incorrecção minha Rinaldo  :Smile:  as minhas desculpas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Gil, acho que querias dizer fosfatos "orgânicos" correcto??
> 
> Lembrando que a maior parte dos testes de fosfatos não detecta fosfatos orgânicos.....


 :Olá: Viva 
Este teste aqui vocacionado para detectar orgânicos refractários poderá dar melhores resultados:

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/s...uct_ID=st-torg



http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....6161#post66161

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aqui vai a imagem de satélite que acabei de obter aqui no google earth satelite que temos no reefforum. A zona que estou a pensar é a asinalada pelo circulo vermelho, ore se for essa então poderá estar aí o problema ou boa parte dele porque deste as águas doces do rio Vouga, passando pelas salobras da planicie de aluvião da região bem visivel na imagem, as salinas, o porto comercial, a cidade e os seu efluentes, fugas de combustivel dos barcos por muito pequenas que sejam, etc...é uma zona fortemente afectada pela intensa activiade humana e não só que nela existe.



PF confirma de de facto a zona que aponto está corresponde ou está próxima do local onde recolhes água e lembra-te que mesmo as praias virada a mar aberto são fortemente afectadas. Toda esta carga orgânica só se dissipa e atenua já mar adentro e depois de ultrapassadas as condutas submarinas de escoamento dos esgotos que já são tratados mas mesmo assim...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva 

Aqui um pouco mais ampliado para ajudar a ver melhor e de resto na imagem pela cor da àgua e rastos na mesma, já dá para perceber um pouco que o que de lá sai é diferente do que entra que acaba por ser misturado ao entrar em contacto.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os teus testes evidentemente estao a dar falso negativo especialmente PO4 pois como o Gil menciona as algas consomem estes nutrientes ao se tornarem disponiveis. O fato de ainda registrares 5ppm de nitrato com todas estas algas mostra isso claramente.

Eu seguiria as sugestoes que o Gil mencionou e adicionava TPA de grande %'s e remover a rocha e escovar/remover as algas num recipiente separado. Tambem concordo com o Pedro e aumentar a % de RV pois a fauna/filtradores ajuda muito reduzir a carga organica. Outra sugestao e abrir mais estas rochas para que possa haver melhor circulacao.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Concluindo aos factos analisados, e a imagem da zona de colecta de água, podemos definir que teus problemas estão realmente na qualidade da água.

Creio eu que nossos companheiros irão concordar que deves parar de colectar a água desta zona e procurar outra zona que não tenha impacto humano ou mangues e rios.

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

> (...)e morre quase tudo que tento colocar lá dentro (1 gobby, 2 camarões, turbos, 1 hepatus)... Já nem tenho coragem de tentar colocar mais nada. (...)


A morte dos peixes não me parece estar relacionado com nitratos e fosfatos...Penso que, independentemente da causa das algas, deves ter pouca rocha viva em condições para nitrificar, pois circulação tens bastante...

Eu tentava fazer uma TPA's valente, pôr mais rocha viva (não morta!), e reduzir o fotoperíodo, antes de investigar mais além...

Boa sorte!

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Boas Pedro,

A zona de recolha de agua é precisamente nesse local... Será dai o problema? Bem, em alternativa tenho mesmo que fazer a agua, uma vez que não conheço mais nenhum sitio de facil acesso para a recolha. 

Fazendo a água, teria que ser com água de osmose, pois com a da torneira tb já tentei com resultados deploraveis.... Assim, tenho que pensar em gastar para ai uns 3 mil litros de agua???? Tem que haver outra solução não?

----------

